# Which water monitor to get??



## sweetangel (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi guys and gals,

I am having trouble making up my mind as to which type of water monitor to get?

I am choosing between:

merten's water monitor (varanus mertensi)
mitchell's water monitor (varanus mitchelli)
mangrove monitor (varanus indicus)

now at the moment i have a 6ft long, 2ft wide and 2.5ft high fish tank which is divided into 2 to have a land and a water part. i know the bigger monitors will outgrow this, but how long are we looking at, 2,3 years?

so now i need your help!
the cost is not so important, but i am looking for a great display animal that will be out and active and that is not to hard to breed.

Please if you can post some pics of your water monitors and set ups and tell me why you would get a certain one over the others?? also the size and age of your animals 

thanks guys!


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 14, 2009)

oh and what u think would be a suitable tanks size for the larger fully grown ones??


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 14, 2009)

i was thinking possible the mitchell's because of their size..... but i have been told they are not a very good display animal and will just be hiding all the time?? and thoughts on this? if i can keep the 6ft tank their whole lives it would save me lots of moneys  but i just want to know a bit more about peoples experiences with them and the others


----------



## itbites (Jul 14, 2009)

My Mertens is out & about all the time if he thinks your not watching...
He swims most of the afternoon & eats like a champ.

Not keen on having me go near him or check up on him at all though..
Hisses & tail whips like crazy 

He's a gorgeous little thing & I was told by the seller 
that it takes years for them to out grow a 4-6ft enclosure.

They do grow REALLY big though!
I seen some adults not too long ago & the male was up around the
4ft mark & quite irritated at out presence but still manageable.


----------



## geckodan (Jul 14, 2009)

Mangroves will, as adults need more than a 6ft tank can provide. Mitchells are definately shyer than mertens but have a charm of their own and settle down after a while (mine took 6 months before they would let me see them eat). Mertens are the cruisiest of the lot and would tolerate a 6 ft tank but their lack of fear makes them boisterous and a bit of a handful in such a small area. Its worthwhile having a look at an old herpetofauna article by Eidenmuller where he describes the first breeding of mertens in a 4ft tank with a cage built on top. You might get some ideas from it.


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks guys
*geckodan* - what do you think would be a suitable size for fully grown mertens and mangroves? and do you know where i might be able to find the article? thanks


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jul 14, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> oh and what u think would be a suitable tanks size for the larger fully grown ones??



i wouldnt suggest a tank for any monitor!..ecspecially a large adult :?.........


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 14, 2009)

seanjbkorbett said:


> i wouldnt suggest a tank for any monitor!..ecspecially a large adult :?.........



tank/cage/ enclosure, i wasnt in particular going to get a glass tanks if it was over 6ft  that would require waaaay to many ppl to lift. considering my 6ft took 6 ppl lol. its got 12mm glass so its pretty heavy duty.

but for any larger i would make a custom cage.

so any one know what size i would need?


----------



## MrMertens (Jul 14, 2009)

I house my Mertens in a 3m x 2.5m enclosure outside and they love it, not shy at all will almost eat from my hand(male anyway). Bigger is better


----------



## richardsc (Jul 14, 2009)

mertens at 4foot in length really need wider than a 2 foot wide cage,they need water and land,mangroves are alot pricier than mertens, also larger and from what ive heard more fragile in regards to husbandry,if u want a larger water monitor id go mertons first,we cant keep mitchells here in vic unfortunatly,hopefully oneday,i think if u have the oppatunity for them they would be a great choice to,especially with a 6 x2 tank,ive seen an adult pr of mertons in a 6x3x3 foot aquarium and they looked cramped,but ive seen some great custom setups,the guy i got my nt mertons from had a huge indoor set up,and cruestor of here who i got a couple of kimberley mertons from has a nice indoor setr up to,mertons are great,im yet to keep the other 2 species so im biased,lol


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 15, 2009)

mertens are ex far the most common. 
Mangrove the least common. But they get my vote if you have the room


----------



## melgalea (Jul 15, 2009)

people who i got my spencer off had a pair of adult mertens. man , stunning monitors. more of a look and dont touch monitor. they were in a big outdoor custom cage/aviary type thing. the user name is Maree on this site. u could pm her and ask her a few questions about keeping mertons. they had a nice pond in there for them which she said they loved to swim in. they are a stunning looking monitor. 
cheers Mel


----------



## Dave (Jul 15, 2009)

They were very nice hey, they had eggs incubating as well




zoocam said:


> people who i got my spencer off had a pair of adult mertens. man , stunning monitors. more of a look and dont touch monitor. they were in a big outdoor custom cage/aviary type thing. the user name is Maree on this site. u could pm her and ask her a few questions about keeping mertons. they had a nice pond in there for them which she said they loved to swim in. they are a stunning looking monitor.
> cheers Mel


----------



## richardsc (Jul 15, 2009)

mertons ive found one of the less likely to bite,though they certainly are still capable,all monitors should be treated with respect,as a rule monitors arent your typical animal to get if holding them is your goal,medium to large species can do serious harm to you,even just there claws if they struggle


----------



## melgalea (Jul 15, 2009)

Dave said:


> They were very nice hey, they had eggs incubating as well



i know . was tempted with the mertons too. haha but am happier with my spencer. 

seriosuly though, the mertons were gorgeous and they have the longest tail on em. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 15, 2009)

Be different and get mitchelli. A pair would go nicely in that tank too.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 15, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> do you know where i might be able to find the article? thanks


 
Sweetangel, i can scan and forward you a copy if you'd like?


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 15, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Sweetangel, i can scan and forward you a copy if you'd like?



that would be great if you have the time. if its to much of a hassel that ok 

and i am kinda leaning towards the mitchells one because they will fit in that tank and save me from buying another one. and 2 because they are still not so common would be cool to have something a bit different 
this will all depend on if i can get the stupid tank to stop leaking!!! damn silicon. such a nightmare!


does anyone know of any good care sheet on mitchell's?

and is anyone breeding them?? 

cheer guys and thanks for all the help!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 15, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> that would be great if you have the time. if its to much of a hassel that ok


 
If you have an email address, send it to me in a PM and i'll send you the article. It's good to have as you may be able to apply it to Mitchells Monitors.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 16, 2009)

if u have a spare $1,000 and the room a mangrove by a country mile.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 16, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> If you have an email address, send it to me in a PM and i'll send you the article. It's good to have as you may be able to apply it to Mitchells Monitors.


 could i get a copy of that


----------



## dano85 (Jul 17, 2009)

Can eather of the thee live outside in syd or do they need more heat?


----------



## sweetangel (Jul 17, 2009)

more heat  they are from the tropics. so yeah i think extra heat in winter would be needed. thats why im thinking of going for the mitchells so that i can keep them indoors all year round


----------



## geckodan (Jul 21, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> does anyone know of any good care sheet on mitchell's?
> 
> and is anyone breeding them??
> 
> cheer guys and thanks for all the help!!



Glen Gaikhorst is publishing/has published a brilliant article on them whilst at Perth Zoo. I only have his draft pre publication copy so can't give it out. I have eggs cooking at present (such a long incubation for such a tiny egg).


----------

